

Ask HN: Is it a good idea to learn SAP? - thewarrior


======
jaulz
I've been working for and with SAP for 7 years now and I can definitely
recommend to do the step. Though it is a really hard start and it's and world
on its own you won't regret it. Finding a job is a problem you will never have
to think about and it gives really good money. Almost every big sized company
uses SAP nowadays and thus you can either choose to be a consultant or work
internally. Unfortunately a lot of SAP products look like they are from the
90s (and technically they are) and it is not as fancy as other technologies.
If you are already into web development you could start have a look at UI5
which is the UI for the upcoming products.

------
fsk
You didn't give enough information to answer.

Most importantly, what experience do you already have?

Do you have a specific job opportunity for SAP, or are you just learning it in
hopes it will be useful someday?

SAP is a niche skill. There aren't as many jobs for it as other things, but
the demand is there if an employer decides they really need SAP.

I don't see as many ads listing SAP as I did several years ago.

~~~
mooreds
Also, what does the OP want to do. If you want to work with big companies, SAP
is probably a good skill to have.

Startups, SMBs? not so much.

